# Sirius Wins Wall Street Nod



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"We expect the 'Howard effect' will still be
extremely relevant at the point of sale"*

Sirius continues to wow the Wall Street crowd, picking 
up a nod Friday from Ladenburg Thalmann analyst 
William Kidd.

Kidd said there's momentum at Sirius to keep the 
company moving forward, adding that it appears the No.
2 satellite radio player won't easily give up its retain 
gains.

"After strong net adds growth in fourth quarter and what
appears to be an impressive first quarter follow-up
performance, there has been considerable conjecture over
the 'Howard effect' (referring to radio personality 
Howard Stern, who joined Sirius in January) and how 
long it may last," Kidd said. "Although we're forecasting
a significant sequential drop in second quarter gross 
adds, we still expect Howard Stern to be extremely 
relevant at the point of sale."

Kidd has a "buy" rating and $6 target on Sirius shares.

Meanwhile, Kidd has a "hold" rating on XM shares and a
$22 price target.

"We are doubtful that XM will be able to overcome 
Sirius' retail momentum, driven by the Howard 
Stern/NFL combo, in any quarterly period in 2006," the
analyst said. "Sirius also recently grabbed Volkswagen 
away from XM and could easily pull another small OEM 
(original equipment manufacturer - or automaker) over 
before year-end."

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

